# LRM LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 09



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 12 2009, 11:48 AM~14171874
> *
> *


Are you going? :dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 11:49 AM~14171884
> *Are you going?  :dunno:
> *


llasabes raul I be there


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 12 2009, 11:48 AM~14171874
> *
> *


Ya saves homey u know its a must this year to go to vegas!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 12 2009, 11:53 AM~14171933
> *llasabes raul I be there
> *


Pues Im going to have to go to take some pics of those rims. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 12:05 PM~14172071
> *Pues Im going to have to go to take some pics of those rims.  :biggrin:
> *


There will be plenty of new parts u could take pics of in vegas rulas!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 12 2009, 12:09 PM~14172106
> *There will be plenty of new parts u could take pics of in vegas rulas!!!
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 12 2009, 12:09 PM~14172106
> *There will be plenty of new parts u could take pics of in vegas rulas!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

my 12 inch should be ready to bust out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 12 2009, 12:22 PM~14172228
> *my 12 inch should be ready to bust out
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 01:23 PM~14172239
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, *Artistics.TX*, Lil Spanks

I dont think this guy is going.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 01:25 PM~14172253
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: socios b.c. prez, Artistics.TX, Lil Spanks
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

damn, we in June , wake me up in 4 months :biggrin: ZZzzzzZZZzzzz


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill definately be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 02:25 PM~14172253
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: socios b.c. prez, Artistics.TX, Lil Spanks
> 
> ...


nope. Can only afford the trip for the picnic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:07 PM~14172621
> *nope. Can only afford the trip for the picnic.
> *


I will have Art send you a post card.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think few frenchy will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2009, 01:26 PM~14172794
> *I think few frenchy will be there... :biggrin:
> *


Who?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'm looking into hitting the show again! * :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its too early to be thinking Vegas there's still the Denver and Pueblo shows between now and then. I plan on going to Denver and saying whatup to Schwinn1966


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 03:13 PM~14172676
> *I will have Art send you a post card.
> *


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14172840
> *Who?
> *


Me and other Westbarrio car club members...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2009, 10:40 PM~14172954
> *Me and other Westbarrio car club members...
> *


a dream come true for you guys  hope to do it one year too, just gotta save some money cuz i know i aint comming back with empty hands :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

me :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2009, 11:59 PM~14173164
> *me :biggrin:
> *


You gonna take the Shoes of the Year award again this time? How about Sunglass Suntan of the Year?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 12:05 PM~14172071
> *Pues Im going to have to go to take some pics of those rims.  :biggrin:
> *


Not only rims u can also take pic of custom parts out of manny's bike shop for azteca de ORO


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CLOWN CONFUSION WILL BE THERE ............................


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2009, 01:26 PM~14172794
> *I think few frenchy will be there... :biggrin:
> *


yes !!!!!i try too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14173329
> *You gonna take the Shoes of the Year award again this time?  How about Sunglass Suntan of the Year?
> *


i win soty every day foo!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 13 2009, 02:43 AM~14174570
> *i win soty every day foo!
> *


wahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2009, 02:15 PM~14173329
> *You gonna take the Shoes of the Year award again this time?  How about Sunglass Suntan of the Year?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I A GREE TO EARLY !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14172893
> *Its too early to be thinking Vegas there's still the Denver and Pueblo shows between now and then.  I plan on going to Denver and saying whatup to Schwinn1966
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 12 2009, 03:52 PM~14173733
> *CLOWN CONFUSION WILL BE THERE ............................
> *


lies :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 12 2009, 08:35 PM~14176201
> *lies :cheesy:
> *


i know ur bike wont be there


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 12:05 PM~14172071
> *Pues Im going to have to go to take some pics of those rims.  :biggrin:
> *


I seen the new parts for poison cleannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

doing to much put that money on a show car :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 13 2009, 07:35 PM~14182440
> *I seen the new parts for poison cleannnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


I seen them already.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 13 2009, 07:40 PM~14182467
> *doing to much put that money on a show car :biggrin:
> *


That's how we doit high standers . Be working on show car after vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 13 2009, 08:45 PM~14182936
> *That's how we doit high standers . Be working on show car after vegas
> *


true...........


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2009, 01:40 PM~14172954
> *Me and other Westbarrio car club members...
> *


fo real bro :cheesy: thats awesome, who are the other members that are going?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: me,Delbarrio,Mister X and Aio or Balban,i didn't know...crazy holydays in october...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 14 2009, 10:04 AM~14185765
> *:biggrin: me,Delbarrio,Mister X and Aio or Balban,i didn't know...crazy holydays in october...
> *


damn I wish I could go with u guys


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm starting to save my money now to make the big trip. It's kinda far :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2009, 03:15 PM~14173329
> *You gonna take the Shoes of the Year award again this time?  How about Sunglass Suntan of the Year?
> *


Watchout Danny! I might have a shoe sponcer this year to take the best shoe title from you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 13 2009, 08:45 PM~14182936
> *That's how we doit high standers . Be working on show car after vegas
> *


U got that right


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 14 2009, 12:25 PM~14185884
> *I'm starting to save my money now to make the big trip. It's kinda far  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Watchout Danny! I might have a shoe sponcer this year to take the best shoe title from you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2009, 01:59 PM~14173164
> *me :biggrin:
> *


you driving or flying?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 03:26 PM~14186796
> *you driving or flying?
> *


fukk that drive. we flying


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2009, 08:23 PM~14182787
> *I seen them already.
> *


 :biggrin: how they look :uh:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14186835
> *fukk that drive.  we flying
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 17 2009, 06:09 PM~14221710
> *:biggrin: how they look :uh:
> *


Like this ---> :wow:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 12 2009, 02:52 PM~14173733
> *CLOWN CONFUSION WILL BE THERE ............................
> *


SEE yOU THERE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 18 2009, 01:13 AM~14225757
> *SEE yOU THERE
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2009, 11:24 PM~14225186
> *Like this --->  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DRAMA QUEEN WILL BE THERE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

san antonio rollerz will ALL be there


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BC will be there. Taking 3 bikes


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14234550
> *ELITE BC will be there.  Taking 3 bikes
> *


which bikes?


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 18 2009, 10:27 PM~14235427
> *
> *


 WHATS UP SALAS.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 12 2009, 12:02 PM~14172033
> *Ya saves homey u know its a must this year to go to vegas!!
> *


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

how much is it


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2009, 08:48 PM~14234354
> *san antonio rollerz will ALL be there
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHAT ARE THE TOP BIKES THAT HAVE QUALIFIED FOR BOTY......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 12 2009, 01:09 PM~14172106
> *There will be plenty of new parts u could take pics of in vegas rulas!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:  

ILL BE THERE THEN AFTER THAT WILL HIT THE STRIP SHOWS :cheesy:


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

MAJESTICS BC WILL BE THERE WITH 4 BIKES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 6 2009, 01:13 AM~14390325
> *MAJESTICS BC WILL BE THERE WITH 4 BIKES
> *


ARE YOU GIONG TO BE THERE?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its on and cracking


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 6 2009, 12:33 PM~14393470
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: its on and cracking
> *


Lla saves mexica puro padelante homie .la trike y la two wheel. Denos antepasados.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Made my resrevations at the Stratosphere yesterday at the special Rollerz Only group rate  $220 for 4 nights :around:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

We be with the payasos hahaha circus circus .azteca de oro , poison .what do payasos do CLOWN .


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 8 2009, 07:17 PM~14417556
> *We be with the payasos hahaha circus circus .azteca de oro , poison .what do payasos do CLOWN .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 8 2009, 08:17 PM~14417556
> *We be with the payasos hahaha circus circus .azteca de oro , poison .what do payasos do CLOWN .
> *


not at the plaza with the rest of us???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2009, 10:03 PM~14417392
> *Made my resrevations at the Stratosphere yesterday at the special Rollerz Only group rate   $220 for 4 nights :around:
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 6 2009, 11:21 AM~14392827
> *ARE YOU GIONG TO BE THERE?
> *


HOPFULLY YA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GOLDEN NUGGET ALL DAY MUFUKKAS!!!


WE DONT EVEN HAVE TO CHECK IN. GO STRAIGHT TO VIP LOUNGE, AND LET THEM DO IT FOR US.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 9 2009, 06:41 AM~14421640
> *GOLDEN NUGGET ALL DAY MUFUKKAS!!!
> WE DONT EVEN HAVE TO CHECK IN.  GO STRAIGHT TO VIP LOUNGE, AND LET THEM DO IT FOR US.
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14417392
> *Made my resrevations at the Stratosphere yesterday at the special Rollerz Only group rate   $220 for 4 nights :around:
> *



:0 Where's the link


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

SAN ANTONIO ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE ABOUT 20 OF US FLYING THERE,,,DAM WE TAKEING OVER THE JET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 9 2009, 06:13 PM~14421889
> *:0  Where's the link
> *



https://www.reztrip.com/RezTripWeb/specialP...ode2%3D10684146

Got our own club special cuz you know we just got it like that.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Vegas for sure this year not sure if i'll be showing though


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 9 2009, 08:26 PM~14428626
> *Vegas for sure this year not sure if i'll be showing though
> *


ill see your ass over there with a bike :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 10 2009, 02:13 PM~14436976
> *ill see your ass over there with a bike :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Gona try renting a truck to take a few bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 10 2009, 04:15 PM~14437003
> *Gona try renting a truck to take a few bikes
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14437043
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

*LOOK OUT FOR THE BLUEPRINT2








































































*


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 10 2009, 02:46 PM~14437303
> *LOOK OUT FOR THE BLUEPRINT2
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The BigMandoaz.com Krew will be there! Hopefully I will have my son's trike ready by then!


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Neu Exposure will be there to represent. Taking my car and my boys bikes. And the Exorcist Trike will be there too. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE IT JUST ME AND BIG **** AKA RESIDENT EVAIL GOING FOR THE GOLD :biggrin: THATS IN THE RADICAL TRIKE SECTION OF COUSE OH AND PROFESSOR X ROUND TWO VEGAS BABY :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Posting this for the homie.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

wassup MEXICA!


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

how do u make it to vages dnt u have to place in lg shows


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:42 AM~14469805
> *LOOKS LIKE IT JUST ME AND BIG **** AKA RESIDENT EVAIL GOING FOR THE GOLD  :biggrin: THATS IN THE RADICAL TRIKE SECTION OF COUSE OH AND PROFESSOR X ROUND TWO VEGAS BABY  :cheesy:
> *


Callling out names big dog :0


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 12:01 PM~14470054
> *how do u make it to vages dnt u have to place in lg shows
> *


He did!!!! In the S.B. Lowrider show 1st!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 14 2009, 01:10 PM~14470151
> *He did!!!! In the S.B. Lowrider show 1st!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


AND BEST OF SHOW TRIKE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 11:49 AM~14469897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AZTECA DE ORO FROM ELITE rep in woodland ca.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 12:01 PM~14470054
> *how do u make it to vages dnt u have to place in lg shows
> *


u can go to vagas u dont have to win at others show that just for the one going for boty and toty


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 14 2009, 12:40 PM~14470576
> *u can go to vagas u dont have to win at others show that just for the one going for boty and toty
> *


thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 11:49 AM~14469897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jul 14 2009, 11:53 AM~14469953
> *wassup MEXICA!
> *


Q vole


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 12:22 PM~14470328
> *AND BEST OF SHOW TRIKE
> *


whats up big mike and gorge a gorge are you coming down to da show this weeken IMPERIALS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 14 2009, 03:22 PM~14471699
> *whats up big mike and gorge  a gorge are you coming down to da show this weeken IMPERIALS
> *


NAH HOMIE WONT BE THERE BUT ILL BE AT THE WEGO IN SAN BERDO YOU GONNA BE THERE? :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 02:27 PM~14471752
> *NAH HOMIE WONT BE THERE BUT ILL BE AT THE WEGO IN SAN BERDO YOU GONNA BE THERE?  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YA :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Seems lowrider mag posted the apps for the vagas show already


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 15 2009, 07:09 PM~14486998
> *Seems lowrider mag posted the apps for the vagas show already
> *


yup  i need to get to work on this bike :0 im thinkin of going all out and giving it a new face lift


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 20 2009, 01:35 PM~14526971
> *yup     i need to get to work on this bike :0  im thinkin of going all out and giving it a new face lift
> *


 :0 :0 :0 seems we're going to have a good line up in vegas :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14528982
> *:0 :0 :0 seems we're going to have a good line up in vegas :yes:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

" DRAMA QUEEN " WILL BE THERE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14528982
> *:0 :0 :0 seems we're going to have a good line up in vegas :yes:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SEND MY APP YESTERDAY JUST GOT TO BOOK DA ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY PRE REG CAME YESTURDAY !

I SENT IT OUT ALREADY !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just got my pre reg today sending it out tomorrow morning


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS BIKE CLUB 








AND








WE WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

whats the adress to send registration to?


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

the ALL new diamond girl will be there and the mastermind will be there as well.with lots of surprises :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Aug 3 2009, 07:44 PM~14666098
> *the ALL new diamond girl will be there and the mastermind will be there as well.with lots  of surprises :wave:
> *




My *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Posting for Ateca de Oro.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2009, 05:21 PM~14713119
> *Posting for Ateca de Oro.
> 
> 
> ...


Vamonos a vegas .new look 2010


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 8 2009, 05:55 PM~14713291
> *Vamonos a vegas .new look 2010
> *


New look out of mannys bike shop.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM~14437303
> *LOOK OUT FOR THE BLUEPRINT2
> 
> 
> ...


*
Damn, they patterned out the spring pockets. :0*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 9 2009, 09:10 PM~14716891
> *Damn, they patterned out the spring pockets. :0
> *


Dont think I forgot about my frame fooker :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2009, 11:57 AM~14717439
> *Dont think I forgot about my frame fooker  :angry:
> *


 :0 ha i was gone qoute him sayin TonyO is looking for you :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

im gonna try and start saving now so i can hopefully make the trip, even if its by myself


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Rims are looking Fucking SWEET!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2009, 04:42 AM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH


MY


GOD


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

can't wait to see this one :biggrin: keep it up


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2009, 12:57 PM~14717439
> *Dont think I forgot about my frame fooker  :angry:
> *


I was working on it yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 09:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 08:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I COULDNT STOP STARING AT THEM WHEN HE FIRST SHOWED ME THE PIC OF THEM, THESE FOR SURE ARE GOING TO BE THE BEST RIMS EVER :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GOT MY ROOM ALREADY CANT WAIT LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man those look better and better everytime i see them, only thing i apologize to Robert that we hadn't developed our new axle system sooner so we could of implemented it on his rims , Robert know we tried our best and we're just gonna get better and better at watever we touch. Thanks Robert for ur continued support. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 8 2009, 05:55 PM~14713291
> *Vamonos a vegas .new look 2010
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 08:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

any 1 got thr pre regrestration form


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHO ARE THE SERIOUS CONTENDERS TO MOS THIS YEAR??

IS ALL THE QUALIFYING OVER?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14742013
> *SO WHO ARE THE SERIOUS CONTENDERS TO MOS THIS YEAR??
> 
> IS ALL THE QUALIFYING OVER?
> *



Father time is a huge contender


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14742013
> *SO WHO ARE THE SERIOUS CONTENDERS TO MOS THIS YEAR??
> 
> IS ALL THE QUALIFYING OVER?
> *



I know its
Azteca de Oro
Jay from Rollerz only AZ

there has to be more....it comes down to the show in Pueblo Colorado in Sept.
Heard there are some heavy hitters going to that show.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 13 2009, 10:12 AM~14757250
> *I know its
> Azteca de Oro
> Jay from Rollerz only AZ
> ...


Que onda Sal, simon carnal Pueblo Colorado will be the last chance for anyone lookn to throw their hat in the ring to qualify for sweeps. I know u guys will be bringin som ill heat to Vegas with the new mods u guys are doing and Robert is doing some klean work to his bikla at Mannys Shop along with Jay and the other homies that have showed strong so far. Vegas will be hella fun regardless of who wins but i want to go to and experience is Magnificos in Nov. Tony O will defenitly be at Magnificos with BankRoll so maybe we'll caravan up to the state of Tejas that i lovvveee :0 :biggrin: TEAM AZ will defntly b bringn the Desert Heat with it this year!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 04:06 PM~14759688
> *Que onda Sal, simon carnal Pueblo Colorado will be the last chance for anyone lookn to throw their hat in the ring to qualify for sweeps. I know u guys will be bringin som ill heat to Vegas with the new mods u guys are doing and Robert is doing some klean work to his bikla at Mannys Shop along with Jay and the other homies that have showed strong so far. Vegas will be hella fun regardless of who wins but i want to go to and experience is Magnificos in Nov. Tony O will defenitly be at Magnificos with BankRoll so maybe we'll caravan up to the state of Tejas that i lovvveee :0  :biggrin: TEAM AZ will defntly b bringn the Desert Heat with it this year!!!!!
> *



LOS MAGNIFICOS IS THE SAME DAY AS ODESSA!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 02:06 PM~14759688
> *Que onda Sal, simon carnal Pueblo Colorado will be the last chance for anyone lookn to throw their hat in the ring to qualify for sweeps. I know u guys will be bringin som ill heat to Vegas with the new mods u guys are doing and Robert is doing some klean work to his bikla at Mannys Shop along with Jay and the other homies that have showed strong so far. Vegas will be hella fun regardless of who wins but i want to go to and experience is Magnificos in Nov. Tony O will defenitly be at Magnificos with BankRoll so maybe we'll caravan up to the state of Tejas that i lovvveee :0  :biggrin: TEAM AZ will defntly b bringn the Desert Heat with it this year!!!!!
> *



yeah bro i hope we can all make it to texas and serve them!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 02:06 PM~14759688
> *Que onda Sal, simon carnal Pueblo Colorado will be the last chance for anyone lookn to throw their hat in the ring to qualify for sweeps. I know u guys will be bringin som ill heat to Vegas with the new mods u guys are doing and Robert is doing some klean work to his bikla at Mannys Shop along with Jay and the other homies that have showed strong so far. Vegas will be hella fun regardless of who wins but i want to go to and experience is Magnificos in Nov. Tony O will defenitly be at Magnificos with BankRoll so maybe we'll caravan up to the state of Tejas that i lovvveee :0  :biggrin: TEAM AZ will defntly b bringn the Desert Heat with it this year!!!!!
> *



brother we need to sit down and have a team az dinner and have some fun. Joke around, have some laughs and enjoy the brotherhood and friendships we have made thru lowriders and the love of working with our hands and metal!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'm cooking for all d bike guys for d third year n a roll......a pre los mag set up bar b que @ my house......all is welcome till we run outa of food.........opps my bad dis aint d los magnificos topic. Lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 13 2009, 04:25 PM~14759983
> *yeah bro i hope we can all make it to texas and serve them!!!!
> *


What if some of those builds have some TX desgins :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!...STRONGER THAN EVER!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2009, 04:30 PM~14761357
> *What if some of those builds have some TX desgins :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I heard some of them have Cali designs.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2009, 06:39 PM~14761430
> *I heard some of them have Cali designs.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro lla seba dejar de mamadas .ailos miro new upgrades in 2010. Puro ELITE out of marios auto works and mannys bike shop. Y QUE.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14832403
> *Azteca de oro lla seba dejar de mamadas .ailos miro new upgrades in 2010. Puro ELITE out of marios auto works and mannys bike shop. Y QUE.
> *


De mi jente pami jente Y puro pa dedante .


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 10:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone is going for bike of the year.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14832403
> *Azteca de oro lla seba dejar de mamadas .ailos miro new upgrades in 2010. Puro ELITE out of marios auto works and mannys bike shop. Y QUE.
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !!!! *


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

not this year


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 12 2009, 10:40 PM~14172954
> *Me and other Westbarrio car club members...
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ill be there


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this along with some other unmentionable stuff will be in vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2009, 07:54 PM~14869620
> *this along with some other unmentionable stuff will be in vegas
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro wat class is ur bike in


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 09:56 PM~14869653
> *thats nice bro wat class is ur bike in
> *


I don't have a bike :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2009, 08:13 PM~14869862
> *I don't have a bike  :biggrin:
> *


oh lol i seen ur upholstery work nice


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2009, 08:54 PM~14869620
> *this along with some other unmentionable stuff will be in vegas
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHIN LIKE THIS???


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 10:55 PM~14870353
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHIN LIKE THIS???
> *


'bout $300


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2009, 11:44 PM~14917283
> *'bout $300
> *


good price homie


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BC will be there.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM~14437303
> *LOOK OUT FOR THE BLUEPRINT2
> 
> 
> ...


*

dam that's nice work dogg who air brushed it*


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Aug 29 2009, 11:18 PM~14923942
> *dam that's nice work dogg who air brushed it
> *


Z Felix of Las Vegas painted the frame 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 29 2009, 04:09 PM~14921261
> *ELITE BC will be there.
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WELL I CANT MAKE IT THIS YEAR GOTS TO WORK AND MAKE THAT MONEY SO I GUESS I HAVE TO PASS THE TOURCH :biggrin: HAVE FUN EVERYONE


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 1 2009, 04:46 AM~14945417
> *WELL I CANT MAKE IT THIS YEAR GOTS TO WORK AND MAKE THAT MONEY SO I GUESS I HAVE TO PASS THE TOURCH  :biggrin: HAVE FUN EVERYONE
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 1 2009, 06:46 AM~14945417
> *WELL I CANT MAKE IT THIS YEAR GOTS TO WORK AND MAKE THAT MONEY SO I GUESS I HAVE TO PASS THE TOURCH  :biggrin: HAVE FUN EVERYONE
> *


WHAT!!?? FUCK IT HOMIE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

So far it looks like azteca de oro will not be going to vegas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Gettin Closer


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup running out of time hno: hno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15007069
> *yup running out of time hno:  hno:
> *


:wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2009, 08:24 PM~15031954
> *ill be there
> *


Lies all lies....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 9 2009, 07:26 PM~15031986
> *Lies all lies....lol
> *


nope no lies here. ill be there lookin for layitlow bitches lol


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lowrider violence :nosad:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE
PAID VACATION TO LAS VEGAS!
TWO NIGHT STAY AT THE MGM GRAND ON THE 35 FLOOR,
WITH ROUND TRIP AIR FAIR!
JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15007069
> *yup running out of time hno:  hno:
> *


Think'n ima run out of $$$ before I run out of time....lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 1 2009, 02:01 PM~14949303
> *So far it looks like azteca de oro will not be going to vegas.
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: not going .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 10 2009, 07:11 PM~15043975
> *:nono: :nono: :nono: not going .
> *


 :0 why


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 10:42 PM~14720165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMMMMM THAT IS REAL SICK !!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 10 2009, 07:11 PM~15043975
> *:nono: :nono: :nono: not going .
> *


you should go with those new bad ass rims you got, let me have them :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2009, 12:28 AM~15035688
> *lowrider violence :nosad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHO'S GOING???????????/


1. JUSTDEEZ


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

2. LegionsofTexas


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

3. AZ WAR CHIEF


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

4.GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 02:38 AM~15125041
> *WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> 2. LegionsofTexas
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2009, 11:38 PM~15125041
> *WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> 2. LegionsofTexas
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 01:38 AM~15125041
> *WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> 2. LegionsofTexas
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ROLL CALL!!!!!
WHO'S GOING???????????/
1. JUSTDEEZ
2. LegionsofTexas
3. AZ WAR CHIEF
4.GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB who?
5. Thee Artistics who?
6. Lord Duez
7. RAIDERSEQUAL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15128731
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!
> WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> ...


MIKE JONES


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15128731
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!
> WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

9. 1904

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 05:16 PM~15128731
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!
> WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> ...


Homie Phil n me :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 19 2009, 10:04 PM~15130197
> *Homie Phil n me :biggrin:
> *


and me


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm gonna jack Juan's euro clip from the parking lot. :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

who qualified this year for the title?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2009, 05:21 PM~15143573
> *who qualified this year for the title?
> *


only one i can think of is you


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

naw there is more than that........Azteca de oro is another one and i think the green bike from RO.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2009, 05:26 PM~15143632
> *naw there is more than that........Azteca de oro is another one and i think the green bike from RO.
> *


damn, i forgot that they qualified. anyone know any results from yesterday in pueblo?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

also whomever took second and third in San B. also in Denver and in Pueblo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 20 2009, 03:14 AM~15131246
> *I'm gonna jack Juan's euro clip from the parking lot. :0
> *


 :0 Glad I aint goin. hno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 20 2009, 03:14 AM~15131246
> *I'm gonna jack Juan's euro clip from the parking lot. :0
> *


you'll probably only get half finished :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2009, 05:43 PM~15143862
> *you'll probably only get half finished :|
> *


Wheres your lil girlfriend sleepy?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

prolly on myspace :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15144016
> *prolly on myspace :dunno:
> *


Oh. :|


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ROLL CALL!!!!!
WHO'S GOING???????????/
1. JUSTDEEZ
2. LegionsofTexas
3. AZ WAR CHIEF
4.GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB who?
5. Thee Artistics who?
6. Lord Duez
7. RAIDERSEQUAL
8. TOPDOGS B.C


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 21 2009, 03:26 PM~15143632
> *naw there is more than that........Azteca de oro is another one and i think the green bike from RO.
> *


nope , not the Hulk bike this year


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 21 2009, 04:33 PM~15143717
> *damn, i forgot that they qualified.  anyone know any results from yesterday in pueblo?
> *


Sic n Twisted : 1st Place 20" Mild
Schwinn1966 : 1st Place 20" Street
BoneCollector : 1st Place 16" Mild
BoneCollector : 1st Place 12" OG
Bone Collector : Best Engraving
Schwinn1966 : 1st Place 16" & 20" OG
Schwinn1966 : 2nd place 12" OG & 12" Street

Most Club Members : Trujillo Family BC

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 21 2009, 04:41 PM~15144442
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!
> WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> ...


  
SANTANA B.C
66wita6
Gangsta Boogie II
:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BigMando in the house reppin Sprockets Magazine 










also with Lowrider Supreme Clothing Company (Puro Cervantes), Sixty4 Promotions (Al Luna)


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE IT IS MOS OF STEEL FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 21 2009, 10:45 PM~15147580
> *WELL IT LOOKS LIKE IT IS MOS OF STEEL FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW....
> *


x2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 07:16 PM~15128731
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!
> WHO'S GOING???????????/
> 1. JUSTDEEZ
> ...


10.QUEEN OF THE STREETS
11.DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !!!! *
[/quote]


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2009, 04:43 PM~15143862
> *you'll probably only get half finished :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ITS COMING


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2009, 01:31 AM~15149744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15148388
> *10.QUEEN OF THE STREETS
> 11.DRAMA QUEEN
> 12.PRINCESS UNIQUE
> ...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Jus waitin on one more part to come n den d las batch goes to chrome.....hope everything is ready.......times runnin out


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: JUST GOT THE CONFERMATIONS ....
SANTANA B.C/TEAM CALI:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 27 2009, 07:57 PM~15202090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL SERGIO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got my indoor confirmation today :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 22 2009, 03:56 PM~15155526
> *
> *


WE GOT THE CONFIRMATIONS!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SEE U VATOS OVERTHERE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2009, 04:30 PM~15210770
> *SEE U VATOS OVERTHERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 27 2009, 11:31 PM~15204379
> *COOL SERGIO SEE YOU THERE
> *


:wave:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

We are indoors


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 28 2009, 07:40 PM~15212927
> *We are indoors
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 02:00 PM~15209216
> *got my indoor confirmation today  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 04:08 PM~15209888
> *WE GOT THE CONFIRMATIONS!!!
> *



CONGRATULATIONS!
I JUST GOT MINE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO AS WELL  
INDOORS :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*WISH I WAS GOIN THIS YEAR....  


GOOD LUCK TO ALL .....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS......... *:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 30 2009, 07:47 PM~15233915
> *CONGRATULATIONS!
> I JUST GOT MINE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO AS WELL
> INDOORS  :biggrin:
> *


WE GONNA BE OUTDOORS...BUT LETS GET ALL TOGETHER TO SEE WHOS STAYIN N N WHOS STAYING OUTSIDE!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Any one needs 2 extra wristbands 2 for $60.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 1 2009, 09:12 PM~15245282
> *Any one needs 2 extra wristbands 2 for $60.
> *


Sold.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 28 2009, 09:40 PM~15212927
> *We are indoors
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 28 2009, 10:14 PM~15214846
> *X2
> *



thought you were not going ? :biggrin: 

Recieved ours yesterday.


----------



## El TaMaLeRo (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Luck in Vegas Everyone. Hope to meet and Greet everyone out there. Much Respect from Cali Life C.C


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

After the show we should get together and have dinner....so if anyone knows a good place let me know.

Noah hit us up when you get there homie


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to wish everyone who is going to the show good luck and have a safe trip up there and back!!!

I wish I could make it up there. Its been a long while since I have been up in Vegas. Hopefully next year I will be up there showing once again!!! Peace!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't pre-reg :angry: so how early do I have to get there


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

i have a question homies:
Why the Las Vegas supershow doen't last it one day???
Isn't a big show???

i say that because the biggest imports shows in France are doing it 2 days(saturday and sunday).We are surprising with my friends.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 PM~15254228
> *I didn't pre-reg :angry: so how early do I have to get there
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To everybody that is going to Vegas , may you all have a safe trip there and back , and the BEST of luck to everybody* I got all my stuff packed up , should be there today in about 3hrs   :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 4 2009, 12:33 PM~15263711
> *To everybody that is going to Vegas , may you all have a safe trip there and back , and the BEST of luck to everybody  I got all my stuff packed up , should be there today in about 3hrs     :wave:
> *


uhh, you're like a week early :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 PM~15254228
> *I didn't pre-reg :angry: so how early do I have to get there
> *


HEY DOGG...GET THERE AT 3!!!START THE LINE!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15148388
> *10.QUEEN OF THE STREETS
> 11.DRAMA QUEEN
> *


AZTECA DE ORO. ELITE BC.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

3 SocioS bikes will be there


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

First Impressions MA and FL Chapters will be there.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE THERE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

On our way to l.a. Mannys bike shop. From mannys to vegas.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NO GO FOR MUAH!! 
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

greetings from Vegas guys. I like this machine but I haven't hit a bonus on it yet 










got into Vegas this morning.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go road trip!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2009, 06:38 PM~15307243
> *lets go road trip!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

catchin the next grey hound over there :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2009, 06:44 PM~15307298
> *catchin the next grey hound over there  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro and poison on their way to vegas 2 hours away :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 6 2009, 01:49 PM~15283810
> *3 SocioS bikes will be there
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 8 2009, 09:09 PM~15307548
> *Azteca de oro and poison on their way to vegas 2 hours away :0
> *


  SUCKS THAT I COULDNT MAKE IT :tears:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 28 2009, 07:40 PM~15212927
> *We are indoors
> *


Saw ur rims at mannys bike shop today :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Thanx bro...u awwready knw how many does it.......we 700 miles away....holla @ yall boyz tmrw


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 8 2009, 08:28 PM~15307746
> *Thanx bro...u awwready knw how many does it.......we 700 miles away....holla @ yall boyz tmrw
> *












team texas half way there :0


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Off to Vegas with Mexica @8


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Looks like that aj bike got a good size display.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 8 2009, 09:23 PM~15308332
> *Looks like that aj bike got a good size display.
> *


theres actually 4 good size displays in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 6 2009, 01:49 PM~15283810
> *3 SocioS bikes will be there
> *


I cant make it to Vegas this year but look out for my members and say whats up to them.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2009, 08:33 PM~15308437
> *theres actually 4 good size displays in there
> *


word. Barely saw the tempest tucked in there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 8 2009, 09:35 PM~15308459
> *word. Barely saw the tempest tucked in there.
> *


you got another one right. anything else look familiar? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, socios b.c. prez, *SA ROLLERZ*

What's good homie, hope you guys have a safe trip bRO. Good luck out there, if any one can do it, I know Kandy Shop Kustomz can. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, 76'_SCHWINN, FPEREZII, RO INDIO 321, LEGIONSofTEXAS
better watch the road homie lol


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

will be there saturday morning.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2009, 08:37 PM~15308477
> *you got another one right. anything else look familiar? :biggrin:
> *


You're sons bike.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Majestics Amsterdam will be there too.
We're leaving in 1 hour for a 15 hrs. flight... :uh:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

654 more miles an counting dwn.........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 8 2009, 09:40 PM~15308510
> *You're sons bike.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2009, 08:41 PM~15308527
> *
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Jus passed dat new mexico check point...raymond still driving......hey d trailer still looks like dat pic....I guess we did sumthing right....nothing has moved


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 8 2009, 09:45 PM~15308554
> *Jus passed dat new mexico check point...raymond still driving......hey d trailer still looks like dat pic....I guess we did sumthing right....nothing has moved
> *


nothing better not move. we packed it good and tight


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I think we can get 1 or 2 more n there for d drive back for d LOS MAG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 8 2009, 09:49 PM~15308606
> *I think we can get 1 or 2 more n there for d drive back for d LOS MAG
> *


yes sir we can fit all kinda shit in there if we try. we from TEXAS, anythings posible :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2009, 11:35 PM~15308454
> *I cant make it to Vegas this year but look out for my members and say whats up to them.
> *


thought you were going???? :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 8 2009, 11:33 PM~15308437
> *theres actually 4 good size displays in there
> *


i wonder who that green one goes too... hella pimp!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 9 2009, 03:14 PM~15312980
> *i wonder who that green one goes too...  hella pimp!
> *


when do you leave?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

_My boy driving his 12" bike thru the NY NY Casino! :biggrin: _


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2009, 03:28 PM~15313086
> *when do you leave?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15313361
> *:angry:
> *


We will go next year fool. TA TX will be in that bitch. Dare I say I will bring my cutty?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2009, 02:07 PM~15313423
> *We will go next year fool. TA TX will be in that bitch. Dare I say I will bring my cutty?
> *


you be there all alone. this is the last year for lrm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn lol


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

You'll hold it down for texas let me know how it goes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15308646
> *thought you were going???? :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :no:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

We have 6 wristband pm me for info


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

we're going ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*NO SET-UP PICS???????..........* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Doggy Style 3rd 16" street


Return of the Riddler a.k.a o.g with a twist 1st 16" mild


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 11 2009, 06:39 PM~15326933
> *Doggy Style 3rd 16" street
> Return of the Riddler a.k.a o.g with a twist 1st 16" mild
> *


congrates on both wins!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 11 2009, 08:39 PM~15326933
> *Doggy Style 3rd 16" street
> Return of the Riddler a.k.a o.g with a twist 1st 16" mild
> *


CONGRATS Gil!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CLOWN CONFUSION GOT 2ND PLACE MILD


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHO WON BEST DISPLAY AND BEST GRAPHICS???  :dunno:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2009, 09:33 AM~15331660
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO WON BEST DISPLAY AND BEST GRAPHICS???    :dunno:
> *




Best display went to year of the dragon


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Bankroll??? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 12 2009, 01:03 PM~15332885
> *Bankroll???  :dunno:
> *


Not finished


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 11 2009, 06:39 PM~15326933
> *Doggy Style 3rd 16" street
> Return of the Riddler a.k.a o.g with a twist 1st 16" mild
> *


Who beat you?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice fuken pics ............


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2009, 02:07 PM~15333423
> *Who beat you?
> *


1st was year of the dragon
2nd no clue 

but i think doggy style sould of been first


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 12 2009, 02:44 PM~15334220
> *1st was year of the dragon
> 2nd no clue
> 
> ...



Thanks homie 2nd went to lakers bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15334237
> *Thanks homie 2nd went to lakers bike
> *


 :angry: i think that was a bad call


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 12 2009, 12:16 PM~15332483
> *Best display went to year of the dragon
> *


THANKS GIL!!!! I HEAR BEST GRAPHICS WENT TO **** AND THE TOTY


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15334237
> *Thanks homie 2nd went to lakers bike
> *


ANYONE GOT A PIC OF THIS LAKERS BIKE?? BECAUSE I KNOW DOGG STYLE IS A FUCKING CLEAN ASS BIKE.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHICH CLUB,PIXIE OR MIGET?THE LAKER BIKE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

WELL WE DID GREAT ONCE AGAIN....IN THE SUPER SHOW
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM "16"
AND DRAMA QUEEN 2ND ON MILD CUSTOM "16".......IM VERY HAPPY 
WITH THE RESULTS AND I THINK THEY WERE FAIR AND SQUARE
THERE WAS ALOT OF BAD AS BIKES OUT THERE IM EVEN SURPRISE
WE EVEN PLACED.......COULDNT HAVE ASK FOR MORE... I KNOW HOW 
HARD IT IS TO GET AN AWARD IN THE SUPER SHOW EVEN IF ITS A 3RD PLACE...
CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINERS AND THE ONES WHO MADE IT WITH BIKES TO THE SHOW...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2009, 04:47 PM~15334718
> *ANYONE GOT A PIC OF THIS LAKERS BIKE?? BECAUSE I KNOW DOGG STYLE IS A FUCKING CLEAN ASS BIKE.
> *


x2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2009, 04:45 PM~15334708
> *THANKS GIL!!!! I HEAR BEST GRAPHICS WENT TO **** AND THE TOTY
> *


He also got Outstanding Plating & Engraving. I'm glad to say that I did it all!  :biggrin: 

Congrats to Jose(the owner of the trike) & also **** for helping him get there.


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry every body my trike didnt make it to vegas !

my daddy says to say hi to every body !


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 02:27 PM~15344533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic thanks mike dragons layer took 3rd 20" mild :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats 2 every 1


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------

